# Planet of the Apes Film Quality Make-up?



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Try these...

http://www.screamteam.com/samsimian.php
http://apemania.com/PROSTHETICS.htm


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi there. Thanks for the response and the links. I am thinking of just getting a realistic looking mask so I do not have to go through the process of getting make-up on and off. The items on that second page by the way are amazing, but too rich for my blood at this time. 

There are some highly intelligent and creative people here, so may I ask you for assistance please?









I'm sorry the picture is small. I will attempt to find a bigger picture later. Having typed that, based on this picture, what items do you think I would need to look realistic?

I have boots and gloves slightly like the ones above. It's the clothing and the vest that I am unsure if I could obtain. It doesn't have to be perfect of course, but close enough. And I'm not worried about finding the prop, or even the strap over him right now. Just the clothing and the vest.

EDIT: Here are some bigger pictures -

















So you have gloves, boots, pants, tunic, pleather vest, wrist bands, and bandoleer.

The props are a rough wooden stock, the man catcher, the unique key for Taylor's cell, his trademark club, and a backpack.


Would anyone care to help me locate some of these items?  They seem all pretty easy to find. Not sure about the backpack however, but when it comes to props, I've never been too picky or needy for them. It's the clothing that I feel may be hard to duplicate.


----------



## Crematory (Oct 6, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Sometimes when you order costumes online when you get them they look so cheesy. Wish I could help more but hope you find something cool and quality!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm considering just making a mold of my face, and following step-by-step what was done in the films, but that may be quite the chore. I've even considered using a gorilla mask, cutting the face off, and then using a foam latex prosthetics Gorilla mask that can be bought online from MostlyDead.com. Regardless, it'd all be a project, so I may just need to stick with being Jason Voorhees.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck on this project. Planet of the apes has always been one of my very favorite all time movies. I wish I could offer some ideas. I would just try searching every mask or makeup place on line and see what will work for you. The costume I think can only be done with some hard custom work. I would take a picture into a place like Jo annes fabrics or someplace similar and ask for any help with the needed fabrics.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, after much planning, thinking, and going over everything, this is the type of make-up I plan on using -









I've consider being other breeds of Apes, but I feel a Gorilla suits me the best due to my size and voice. I've also looked at other prosthetic masks, and I feel this is the best one. It's the most "Gorilla" like. I've seen others that would make me look too "cute". I'd like to be a character that is appealing to kids, and is like a live-action cartoon character, but I can't look too cartoonish. I have to look menacing, but entertaining.

I also plan on using a Gorilla mask, let's say this one -









.....And cutting the face out, and using the rest of it to serve as the hair.

I've even consider doing something different, and being a White Gorilla. There is a White Gorilla mask I could use for the hair, and I am still considering it, but I think my safest best is to be something that is firmly established.

Going to use these for the teeth since they look Gorilla-like.










For the clothing - I am going to wear a black leather vest, a purple sweater, black gauntlet gloves, purple gym pants, and black boots.

Probably not gonna do the dwarf thing since I can't find one, and who knows, some people may not get the concept, so it may just be better to again do something that is established.


I know this is the third Ape-related thread I've made, and I can assure you, I am going to chill out for quite a while. I just value feedback. But I am glad to now have this planned and mapped out. Now I just have to wait until Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude I LOVE ALL of the POTA (the Tim Burton one is only to be seen for the FX & that's it), so I'm lovin' the threads. I even bought a 70s era Ben Cooper POTA costume & framed it!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for all the feedback you've given! I love and crave feedback because it's people reactions that I work for. I've checked out fan "Planet of the Apes" costumes before, and they are film quality and film accurate. There is a site that sells "Planet of the Apes" film accurate costumes, but the prices are insane. My costume will not be film accurate and being the OCD guy/detained freak that I am, I admit, that *slightly* bothers me. If I went with the "Conquest of the Planet of the Apes" look, at least I'd be film quality and film accurate, and I could walk around with a kerosene can. lol. Or a butcher knife. I even thought I could go to my local grocery store and take a picture of me shopping. lol. But I think by doing that, I am going down a whole new genre. So I just have to decide and think about what genre to tackle.


----------

